# Have you ever bought a novelty or gimmick cigar?



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

This was a post I had written a couple weeks ago, but I'd still like to get people's input.

Have you ever purchased a cigar just because of it's "unique" or "novelty" qualities? For instance, I have made the following purchases for these reasons:
Casa Blanca Jeroboam - Mercy! 10x66! Huge!
Dark Sharks - funny name, cartoonish band, VERY dark wrapper...
Thompson Iguana - Unique band, candela wrapper (turned out to be a smoke I really like!)
Other cigars I've seen that have intruiged me (that others mentioned in the previous posts) are:
Drew Estate Egg and Medusa.
Inmenso by Perdomo (70 rg! Ouch!)
Martinez Cigars Check out the 125!

Just wondering if anyone else out there has let curiosity get the best of them and buy something strange or unique.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Many times. Let's see there was the EGG ( u ), a playboy cigar (there was a playmate there  ), a fiver of Pinar's off satanbid (yuck and so uncuban it hurts), some godawful Perdomo giant, and many others. Too many to recall.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

If the AF Hemingway Masterpiece is a gimmick gar at over 9 inches long, I've got one.  




:ms NCRM


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> If the AF Hemingway Masterpiece is a gimmick gar at over 9 inches long, I've got one.


For some reason, I doubt the Hemingway constitutes a gimmick cigar. However, some people might think that once you exceed a certain length, it's not comfortable to hold. Not sure - I haven't been brave enough to try one of the Jeroboams yet, hehe.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had the egg, the half Jeroboam(5x66), and on the small side, I remember a Felipe Gregorio that was (I think) 3.5x54. not that great, either....

Paul


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> I've had the egg, the half Jeroboam(5x66), and on the small side, I remember a Felipe Gregorio that was (I think) 3.5x54. not that great, either....
> 
> Paul


I think I remember you telling me the Egg produced tarry smoke, Tazzie. I didn't want this threat to die, so I started it over.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought a Gurkha 3 pack on Satanbid. (The ones made with 1945 Cuban tobacco 'certified' and a modern wrapper.) I was wondering if it was really good or just a gimmick or marketing ploy. The cigar was very tasty, and I enjoyed it. It didn't taste just like some contemporary Cubans I've smoked, but it was good on its own merits.

I bought some of the Gurkha Grand Master Dos Capas, Sherpa Dos Capas and Felipe Gregorio Tres Capas, all the 'barber pole' form with multiple wrapper types alternating in an attractive spiral. They all taste pretty good. Mild.

But, I kind all of bought them wondering if they were gimmicks. :w


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Syvman said:


> I think I remember you telling me the Egg produced tarry smoke, Tazzie. I didn't want this threat to die, so I started it over.


Not only tarry smoke, but flaky ash and a bad burn. Does make for a good picture, though.


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> I bought a Gurkha 3 pack on Satanbid. (The ones made with 1945 Cuban tobacco 'certified' and a modern wrapper.) I was wondering if it was really good or just a gimmick or marketing ploy. The cigar was very tasty, and I enjoyed it. It didn't taste just like some contemporary Cubans I've smoked, but it was good on its own merits.
> 
> I bought some of the Gurkha Grand Master Dos Capas, Sherpa Dos Capas and Felipe Gregorio Tres Capas, all the 'barber pole' form with multiple wrapper types alternating in an attractive spiral. They all taste pretty good. Mild.
> 
> But, I kind all of bought them wondering if they were gimmicks. :w


I've seen a lot of "barber pole" cigars in different local shops - never tried one, though. One is made here locally by a guy who rolls them in Chandler, AZ. I might have to try one sometime.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

At CigarFest I saw a few people with those big egg shaped stogie walking around. Later on I noticed they were sitting in the ashtrays half smoked. They must not be that good.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jeff said:


> At CigarFest I saw a few people with those big egg shaped stogie walking around. Later on I noticed they were sitting in the ashtrays half smoked. They must not be that good.


They suck. Tight draw, bad burn, and just a horrible taste. Gimmick to the max.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I bought those crappy Lars Tetens. They were expensive and man did they smell.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Drew Estate Medusa

The first two parts were OK but I didn't want to put in my humi with my good smokes so I think it must have dried out by the time I got to the last part and it was nasty! First time I've ever quit on a cigar before the end of the first 1/3rd.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The closest thing to a gimmicky cigar I've ever bought was a Fuente Between the Lines. I bought two, one for me and one for a bud--neither of us have gotten around to smoking them yet.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be buyin a box of the new CAO Soprano cigars as soon as I can get my hands on them.

Does that count.

I have boughten the Opus X Chilli Pepper cigar for myself as well.

Those are the only ones.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I did, and was well pleased. It was a Hugo Cassar Mystique, and the Barber Pole wrappers drew me in, but the flavor made me buy more. Can't find em around here anymore.

:c


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I will be buyin a box of the new CAO Soprano cigars as soon as I can get my hands on them.
> 
> Does that count.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the "Sopranos" label will make the cigars gimmicky or not... There have been others in the past (Burt Reynolds, Frank Sinatra, Playboy by Don Diego) that have put their name on the box and band - some people liked them, some people thought they were just a gimmick. I guess if the cigar is good, it wouldn't necessarily be a gimmick or novelty cigar. BUT... If the cigar sucks, and the manufacturer is counting on you purchasing the cigar purely based on its looks or unique qualities (shape, size, name, packaging, etc.), then I would say it's a gimmick cigar.

OH, I forgot to mention the other one I bought that got me just by the name... You've all seen them on the Devil or CI - The FIGHTING COCK. Yeah, I read some of the reviews on T25C, and man - these things were supposed to be REALLY bad. Like a typical man, I figured if this cigar was THAT bad, I HAD to try one.  I actually didn't find them to be as bad as the reviews stated, but they're definitely not that great, either. Cool band, though. I can't wait to challenge some buddies to try one!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

ISOMS by Perdomo.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I've bought virtually every "CUBAN" substitute cigar (ranging from okay to garbage), one of those Eggs (which made me sick by the halfway point. I can't figure if it was the bad tobacco or the fact that I had to draw so hard on it the thing made me dizzy), and those La Finca "real cuban tobacco" cigars that feature a dusting of supposedly pre-embargo tobacco.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I bought an Imenso once.... I just knew it would be fun to send to someone here sooner or later. Sent it to the Doc during his massive butt whipping along with the box they come in with the classic picture of the old Cuban lady smoking one.

Now that i think of it.... maybe it wasn't a great idea shipping ISOM's in the same box


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Syvman said:


> I can't wait to challenge some buddies to try one!


And I except your challenge. I will nub this dog rocket even if it kills me now.

You see I too am a MAN and take it upon myself to not take the wise advice of others, but to suffer for myself.


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> And I except your challenge. I will nub this dog rocket even if it kills me now.
> 
> You see I too am a MAN and take it upon myself to not take the wise advice of others, but to suffer for myself.


Oh yeah - I forgot to tell everyone I gave you a Fighting Cock rocket last Sunday, bro. Folks - let's stay on Slim to post a review of this stick when he's finished. I may try another soon so I can write my own review.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Syvman said:


> Oh yeah - I forgot to tell everyone I gave you a Fighting Cock rocket last Sunday, bro. Folks - let's stay on Slim to post a review of this stick when he's finished. I may try another soon so I can write my own review.


I did a review on FC awile back. u


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I did a review on FC awile back. u


Just read it - :r !!!!
Super... a classic review.
I guess I didn't taste the "ass" or "ammonia"... I just thought it was a super harsh stick. I didn't think the flavor was all that bad, but maybe I got a "good" one... I especially loved your version of the CA review. :r :r
Thanks Smitty!!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> I have boughten the Opus X Chilli Pepper cigar for myself as well.
> 
> .


Had a Chili Pepper last night. Good thing I had a large dinner.

I have purchased the Sherpa Dos Capas, not really that bad, but nothing to buy again. It's just fun having the barber pole in the humi.

This week I got in a 5 pack of the La Estrella Cubana from Cbid. They look like Red magic markers with a blue band. I am afraid to try one.


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> Had a Chili Pepper last night. Good thing I had a large dinner.
> 
> I have purchased the Sherpa Dos Capas, not really that bad, but nothing to buy again. It's just fun having the barber pole in the humi.
> 
> This week I got in a 5 pack of the La Estrella Cubana from Cbid. They look like Red magic markers with a blue band. I am afraid to try one.


Funnyman - Try one... I actually thought the La Estrella Cubanas were pretty damn good. A mild smoke, but the flavor is actually pretty good. I bought a 5'er on cbid a while back, and then bought some more after I tried one. Good flavor, in my opinion. Some folks have complained of the wrapper staining their fingers and lips because the cigar is dyed that color - I didn't experience this myself, but I don't slobber all over my cigars, either. 
But give one a shot - I think you'll like the flavor.


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

I too bought a Drew Estate Medusa. I thought it would be something unique to have in the humidor, kind of a conversation piece. Well I have shown it off to my wife and a couple of friends now and the universal comment is " wow, that looks like three stringy turds tied together".

Other then the Medusa, I bought a bunch of the La Aurora Preferidos on Cbid last week largely becase of the the shiny tubes of various colors. I am hoping they are a good smoke however because I ended up paying more then I care to admit for a Treasure box and a few 5 packs of them. I am a sucker for good packaging... The Montecristo Coffee set I picked up last week came in a huge White Montecristo box. I am thinking about sticking one Monte White Especial #3 in it and giving it to my brother as a joke.
-Matthew :w


----------



## Fireman Tim (Sep 22, 2005)

Can't say that I have ever bought a novelty smoke, but I have had the "It's a Boy/Girl" cigars from new fathers and I tell you...cheap cigars they are. :BS


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I like the chocolate ones I've had . . . but then again, I like just about everything chocolate!


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

horrorview said:


> I've bought virtually every "CUBAN" substitute cigar (ranging from okay to garbage), one of those Eggs (which made me sick by the halfway point. I can't figure if it was the bad tobacco or the fact that I had to draw so hard on it the thing made me dizzy), and those La Finca "real cuban tobacco" cigars that feature a dusting of supposedly pre-embargo tobacco.


 :r me too! The Egg and those damn Pinar Pre Embargo bastages :r


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Just a couple of the BTLs. Have yet to smoke one. They've got to be 2-3 years old now.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> I like the chocolate ones I've had . . . but then again, I like just about everything chocolate!


 Amen to that!! I am an unabashed Chocolate addict!! I will smoke just about any and all chocolate flavored machine made cigars.. I dont care for them that much but its chocolate flavored so I gotta have it..

I think Machine made cigars are novelty cigars in a way. I bought a few Hav-a-tampa black labeled cigars recently just because I've read about the company and how long they have been around and for some reason it convinced me to blow 2.50 on a 5er of these machine made sticks.. Its wierd smoking a machine made cigar.. its funny the lady behind the counter goes "Yeah Yeah, Those are really good cigars" when I picked them up. I was struck with one of those "DO yOU KNOW WHO THE F**K YOUR TALKING TO!? I AINT NO SUCKA BIOTCH!" moods but I just smiled and started cracking up. I just couldnt stop laughing and was giving an oral mock review to my wife speaking of the beautiful homogenized wrapper complimented by neunces of paper.. I think machine made cigars are a blast. Theyre fun and they bring back memories of just hanging out with the guys. Its a must have on the occasion. I think of them as special occasion smoke.. Good to smoke while drunk kinda cigar.. I also LOVE to roll cigarettes with the American Spirit Rolling Tobacco.. I hate cigarettes with a passion but smokes rolled with this unadulterated nicotiana leaf is simply DIVINE tasting! You gotta love the cheap stuff sometimes.. it really makes smoking a premo afterwards all the more enjoyable!


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

psygardelic said:


> ...I think machine made cigars are a blast. Theyre fun and they bring back memories of just hanging out with the guys...


psy - I totally agree. It's really funny that you post this today, because last night while I was in the checkout line at the store, I saw some King Edwards behind the counter (I haven't given machine-made smokes a thought for a while now), and I figured... "What the hell?"
Bought a little five pack for under three bucks and lit one up. You know something... I won't lie - I think if I was hankerin' for a stick, these would suffice. I didn't find them all that bad. Don't get me wrong - it wasn't great by any means. I don't even know if they're all that "good"... It definitely wasn't what I remembered - I used to really like King Eds. I just didn't find it to be that bad. I can honestly say that I've had a couple of hand made sticks that I would pass over and take a King Ed instead.  But it is nice to dwell in some nostalgia sometimes.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Did someone say Chocolate??? I am a chocolate addict too. I just don't know when to stop.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought and smoked a Ditka's at the local casino that he advertises for basically because I was out and that was the least expensive one they had in stock ($12). I wasn't bad, but I've had much better for a fourth of the price.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Syvman said:


> psy - I totally agree. It's really funny that you post this today, because last night while I was in the checkout line at the store, I saw some King Edwards behind the counter (I haven't given machine-made smokes a thought for a while now), and I figured... "What the hell?"
> Bought a little five pack for under three bucks and lit one up. You know something... I won't lie - I think if I was hankerin' for a stick, these would suffice. I didn't find them all that bad. Don't get me wrong - it wasn't great by any means. I don't even know if they're all that "good"... It definitely wasn't what I remembered - I used to really like King Eds. I just didn't find it to be that bad. I can honestly say that I've had a couple of hand made sticks that I would pass over and take a King Ed instead.  But it is nice to dwell in some nostalgia sometimes.


Same here fellas. I've been smoking a lot of machine mades lately, some of it is certainly nostalgia. El Producto Queens are a good one for me. I picked up a box of Robert Burns Black Watch a while back, and I'm almost through that box. Probably will not buy another, however. Another good one that I've had recently are the Garcia y Vega Maduro Crystals. Both the GyV and the El Productos are good if you don't don't burn them passed the half way point. Also, I decided to try a Dutch Masters President Saturday. Damn near pucked! Got to be carefull with the cheepies.

I have a hard time considering the machine mades as gimmicks since they outsell the hand rolled about a million to one. The true gimmicks to me are the cigars you pay $20 a stick for that are no better than the $5.00 sticks.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Newbies Heed:

"The true gimmicks to me are the cigars you pay $20 a stick for that are no better than the $5.00 sticks!"

Extremely wise words by Punch!!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Syvman said:


> This was a post I had written a couple weeks ago, but I'd still like to get people's input.
> 
> Have you ever purchased a cigar just because of it's "unique" or "novelty" qualities? For instance, I have made the following purchases for these reasons:
> Casa Blanca Jeroboam - Mercy! 10x66! Huge!
> ...


This thread needs pics bigtime!!


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Syvman said:


> I've seen a lot of "barber pole" cigars in different local shops - never tried one, though. One is made here locally by a guy who rolls them in Chandler, AZ. I might have to try one sometime.


yeah..that guy is up on Extension/Southern. I've never tried any of his smokes either. But for a "barber pole" the CAO America is really good as well as the Oliveros.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I just received a Perdomo Immenso as part of someone's lottery payment this month. Interesting to say the least. I'll get around to smoking it at some point and report back on it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rizzle said:


> I just received a Perdomo Immenso as part of someone's lottery payment this month. Interesting to say the least. I'll get around to smoking it at some point and report back on it.


Anxiously awaiting the review. :r

The only gimmick cigars I have are Partagas Culebras. I don't know if they would be considered a gimmick or not but they sure are tasty.:dr

p.s. I also have a couple of Fuente BTL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So let me get this straight, there is actually novelty cigars with puppet coffins and stuff like that? Are you telling me that these are just joke cigars that I keep in a seperate humidor? What's next,,,no freakin Santa Claus or the Tooth Fairy?


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

420s Marley:ss


----------



## mander153 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if it counts, but I've got a Kinky Friedman "Willie" sitting in my humidor. I haven't tried one yet, but those I've spoken with who have say it's not bad although maybe not worth the price point (I think I paid ~$7 at a B&M).


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought a fiver of Nubs once.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Fuente Casa Fuente.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Oliva 1066- I get green just thinking about smoking it u


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

a Karmasutra Splash Robusto.
I put it in a glass tube and corked it. 
It's still in one of my humidors as we speak.
I was going to burn it just for sh|ts & Giggles but have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought a tin of Acids, once. Threw 1/2 of them away and kicked myself in the ass for smoking the 5 I did at the Alaska State Fair a few years back. Never again with the infused shyt


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

There are novelty CAO Sopranos...
*CAO Sopranos Limited Edition Box








*



Syvman said:


> I don't know if the "Sopranos" label will make the cigars gimmicky or not... There have been others in the past (Burt Reynolds, Frank Sinatra, Playboy by Don Diego) that have put their name on the box and band - some people liked them, some people thought they were just a gimmick. I guess if the cigar is good, it wouldn't necessarily be a gimmick or novelty cigar. BUT... If the cigar sucks, and the manufacturer is counting on you purchasing the cigar purely based on its looks or unique qualities (shape, size, name, packaging, etc.), then I would say it's a gimmick cigar.
> 
> OH, I forgot to mention the other one I bought that got me just by the name... You've all seen them on the Devil or CI - The FIGHTING COCK. Yeah, I read some of the reviews on T25C, and man - these things were supposed to be REALLY bad. Like a typical man, I figured if this cigar was THAT bad, I HAD to try one.  I actually didn't find them to be as bad as the reviews stated, but they're definitely not that great, either. Cool band, though. I can't wait to challenge some buddies to try one!


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I almost bought some 'Erin Go Bragh' cigars off cbid, but I figured I'd leave the cigars to the Americas and my just get some Irish whiskey. I do sort of regret this decision as they would be pretty cool for the Notre Dame game I'm attending in Bmore tomorrow, anyone else going to be there?


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

BTLs, BBMFs and Chili Peppers.


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

2008 Toast Across America coffin from Cigar Family. More of a novelty with a rare sized Opus X and Diamond Crown Maximus.


----------



## SbdBmp (Oct 28, 2008)

Ive smoked the Kinky Friedman "Willie" wasnt a bad tasting cigar. Im interested in the others from his line.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys, we support all lifestyle choices on this board, but if you're smoking another man's willie, please, spare us the details :r


ok but seriously, my brother and I were at a B&M once, and the owner was telling us about some new gars he had, they were the Kinky Friedman's. He was like, "I smoked the willie yesterday..." and both of us almost lost it. Then proceeded to lose it once he left the humidor. I'm such a child


----------

